# NT women



## stathamspeacoat (Dec 10, 2016)

abyssfully said:


> Not too sure what to say here. I guess my appearance is akin to being messy-as-sh*t and crisp-as-f*ck all in the same package. There are days where my hair is up and tidy, but my shirt pocket is hanging inside-out along my hip. Then, there are days where I'm wearing a suit but my hair is a mess - and I like it that way. Sometimes I'm intentional in my appearance and sometimes not. Ya. Chaotic and crispy. That's me.


This is totally me and I agree, I feel like it's very representative of who I am. 

Origami folded slightly off angle.


----------



## visceral (Apr 11, 2017)

stathamspeacoat said:


> This is totally me and I agree, I feel like it's very representative of who I am.
> 
> *Origami folded slightly off angle*.


beautiful analogy


----------



## cominghome (Jun 21, 2017)

Hmm... I'm the only INTJ woman I know. I personally dress for a purpose. That purpose has now shifted to just pleasing myself. I love looking great and hyper appealing to myself. I love feeling flirtatious and being looked at. It wasn't always that way. My style has changed over time, depending on how happy I felt at the time. I am definitely fashionable. The happier I am, the more feminine I will dress, and the more seductive I will behave. Again, this is something I worked at. I don't think I was ever comfortable owning my sexuality until I dived into the subject. 

I definitely wouldn't use it for corporate/social climbing. That's more so intelligence, confidence, and attitude.


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth (Mar 14, 2015)

I dress to be anonymous. Neither offensive nor particularly attractive. I blend in and I like it that way.


----------



## marybluesky (Apr 23, 2012)

As an INTP, I say if you read the description of my type, a very repeated notion is being careless about their appearance/ expected social behaviour+ having their own value system which much of the time isn't identical with social norms. So guess.


----------



## Whyzkyd (Jun 11, 2017)

Baloo23 said:


> In my experience INTP/INTJ women don't give a shit what you think. If you think this is sexy then it works. Generally intj women are more fashion conscious in my experience. But if you're looking for seduction ENFP/ENTP women have it covered. Often needing to be the center of attention you'd think they'd die if men didn't constantly stroke their egos.
> 
> Personally I find INTP/INTJ women to be the most seductive from the stand point that they're intelligent. They have more substance, often less self obsessed with less of a desire to have everyone like them. An emotionally stable, aware woman, yeah that's sexy.


Your first sentence is spot on. I really don't care. 
I dress up to meet the occasion and I get compliments on my choices, but I do it to blend in. I don't want to stand out by being over, or under dressed for the occasion, be it work or girl's night out. 
I do feel just as comfortable without make-up at the gym as I do dressed up for a night out. Most women get caught up in female trends and dress for each other. I don't care about any of that. For instance, I let my hair curl naturally instead of doing the straight hair trend because: it's easier, healthier for my hair, and men seem to prefer the curls. 

I am an NT female who has no trouble attracting men, but most of that occurs after they realize that I have confidence, wit, and a brain, not from my clothing choices.


----------



## Sinnistershell (Nov 6, 2016)

What I find attractive about NT women has zero to do with how they dress. What I find is that most NT women I have encountered have an almost irresistible combination of intelligence, composure, strength, and integrity. Their composure and integrity in particular really exudes a sense of refined sophistication no matter what they are wearing.


----------



## nynaeva (Sep 28, 2016)

*Functionally speaking:*


_I would say the NTJs women have a few more expensive/expensive looking clothes for important occasions and plain clothes for work_. 
They won't have a lot of clothes, only a functional number of clothes that's the most presentable/efficient for each occasion.
Te will always have efficiency as a value and will like to show competence/confidence.... so the NTJs will also always smell good & look clean & professional ahah 
_ENTJ may be more flashy and spend more money on clothes (Se) than INTJs._



_For the NTPs..... ENTP women may want to dress better because of their Fe,_ ENTPs usually want to fit in & you need to look good to fit in. People, especially other girls often judge the value of other women by how they are dressed up. (& if they are thin enough - & various similar external factors) 
But i don't think ENTPs like to dress up for the sake of dressing up.
_And INTPs on the other hand really don't care AT ALL._ They'll have unisex tee-shirt made on Zazzle saying things like "Trust me I'm an female engineer"



_All in all, I think you'll spot the NT girls with their behavior & personality more than by the way they dress up._
They are usually confident, almost impossible to offend, happy to discuss subjects most women will shy away from, able to handle most disagreements of opinions in a calm manner, & intelligent in a_ different way_ & in a very analytical manner, you'll know something is different when you meet one.


----------



## casepag (Feb 28, 2017)

dawnriddler said:


> I completely disagree with this, i tend to be extremely seductive if i find the person interesting, on the other hand i like to do it to fuck with their heads but oh well


Agreed


----------



## L P (May 30, 2017)

I think INTJ women can have a very serious and intense look, like they hate people lol IME. I think ENTJ women can have an intense aura but put on an exceptional smile when needed, it comes off like a very practiced appearance though, more professional than relaxed.
ENTP women can have a very smiley face lol, easy going fun loving sort of demeanor, some can even be into bright bold colors when it comes to clothes, INTP women.....I have never met an INTP woman,.


----------



## Squirt (Jun 2, 2017)

I guess I will throw in a data point.

I struggle with knowing what is supposed to look good, but I can do pretty well when I try. I don't like attention on my appearance, including from myself, so I tend to dress down. If I wore nice shoes for instance, people might try to compliment me and I would worry about scuffing them. Too much work, where satisfying aesthetics is not a good payoff.

If I lived in a perfect world where nobody cared, the climate was temperate, and no one would arrest me, I would prefer to be naked.


----------



## LanceyLance (Jul 12, 2017)

Um, that really determines on the person still. I mean I admit I do tend to use certain things to my advantage, but I don't say it'd be charm exactly. I don't really dress nice either, and I actually dislike dressing up; but when I have too, I try to find something I find comfortable. Sure, I want to look decent but I don't want to be uncomfortable either.


----------



## Clare_Bare (Apr 6, 2015)

Lord Pixel said:


> ENTP women can have a very smiley face lol, easy going fun loving sort of demeanor, some can even be into bright bold colors when it comes to clothes.


So Me !!!


----------

